# Film Schools in NYC besides NYU



## DrMagnificent (Dec 4, 2006)

I would really like to go to school in NYC (NYU being my top choice). What are some other schools in NYC that have good film programs?


----------



## Mariano (Dec 5, 2006)

other schools in nyc are columbia (which is almost impossible to get in) and SVA.... i've also heard something about a film program in cuny's but i'm not sure about that...


----------



## Kurt Wagner (Dec 5, 2006)

http://filmschools.com/usschools.html

visit that site and look it up.  They have a list of American film schools.  

I'm not sure how comprehensive the list is, but they have a lot of schools listed there along with links to the school's website.


----------



## Josh (Dec 5, 2006)

There's also NYFA.


----------



## Digital Film Academy (Jul 10, 2017)

DrMagnificent said:


> I would really like to go to school in NYC (NYU being my top choice). What are some other schools in NYC that have good film programs?


Digital Film Academy has a great one year program. Within the year you will cover everything from Production to Cinematography and you will get a hands on experience. When you are complete you will have a lifetime of access to our equipment and facilities for free.
www.Digitalfilmacademy.edu


----------



## Chris W (Jul 10, 2017)

Digital Film Academy said:


> Digital Film Academy has a great one year program. Within the year you will cover everything from Production to Cinematography and you will get a hands on experience. When you are complete you will have a lifetime of access to our equipment and facilities for free.
> www.Digitalfilmacademy.edu


Please stop spamming boards.

One post will suffice.


----------

